# Gunnera manicata/Mammutblatt



## Teichforum.info (13. März 2005)

Hallo,javascript:emoticon('')
ich plane in meinem Teich einen GROSSEN Blumenkübel mit einem
__ Mammutblatt einzusetzten. Wer weiss ob die Blätter etc. 
vom Mammut evtl. schädlich für meine Koi und 
Goldfische sein kann... oder ab es nachteile z.B. für die Wasserqualität gibt.

Über Info würde ich mich freuen!javascript:emoticon('')


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. März 2005)

Hallo Andre,

mir ist bezüglich Gunnera manicata nichts bekannt, dass es schädlich für Kois sein könnte. Die Fische kommen auch nicht direkt an die Blätter heran, die Pflanze ist schließlich ziemlich groß. Es handelt sich aber keinesfalls um eine Sumpfpflanze. Sie mag zwar feuchte Erde, aber vor dauerhaft nasser Erde kapituliert sie im Winter. Der Winter ist überhaupt das große Problem bei dieser Pflanze. Bei uns in Bayern ist sie nur sehr, sehr aufwendig über den Winter zu retten: eine Schüttung aus trockenem Lauf auf die Rhizome, darüber einen großen isolierten Holzkasten, der vor Kälte und Nässe schützt. Bei -12 ° C ist aber für die Pflanze Schluss, noch größere Kälte macht sie einfach nicht mit.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. März 2005)

Hallo Andre,

Werner hat es bereits geschrieben, G. manicata ist keine richtige Sumpfpflanze. Wenn Du sie direkt in den Teich stellen willst (wozu ein wirklich sehr geräumiger Kübel nötig wäre), wird ihr dieser Platz zu nass sein, was zur Folge hat, dass das Rhizom abfaulen könnte. Den Winter wird sie im Teich keinesfalls überdauern, sondern bereits im Spätherbst abfaulen.

Wenn Du diesen Riesen wirklich am Teich haben willst, solltest Du die Pflanze in die Nähe pflanzen, wo sie sicherlich gut gedeihen wird, braucht allerdings während der Wachstumszeit feuchten Boden und reichlich Dünger. Den Winter übersteht der Wurzelstock nur sehr gut gemulcht und gegen Nässe geschützt, so wie es Werner bereits geschrieben hat.


Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. März 2005)

Hallo Werner, Hallo Stefan,

ich denke das geht in die richtige Richtung, habe einen extrem großen Kunststoff-Kübel, der auch über die Wasserkante hinausragt!

Im Winter werde ich ihn wohl rausnehmen und im Keller überwintern.

Danke für Tips, ich werde es ausprobieren, wenn der Mammut zu groß
wird werde ich ihn umpfanzen!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. März 2005)

Hallo Andre,

das wird nicht funktionieren mit dem Kübel, dazu ist Gunnera manicata einfach viel zu groß. Wenn die Pflanze genügend Platz zum Wachsen haben soll, dann mußt Du einen wirklich großen Baumschulcontainer zum Pflanzen nehmen - so groß, dass der Container nur noch mit einem Gabelstapler bewegt werden kann. Probier es in diesem Fall lieber mit Gunnera tinctoria, die kommt mit einem Kübel besser zurecht und bleibt kleiner (immerhin noch mannshoch). Sie ist zwar weniger winterhart, aber wenn Du sie zum Überwintern sowieso heraus nimmst, dann spielt das keine Rolle. Übrigens gibt es auch noch kriechende Gunneras, die werden nur ein paar Zentimeter hoch. Kannst Du im Blumentopf unter der großen Gunnera halten, wenn Du Dir einen Spaß machen willst.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. März 2005)

Hallo Werner,

danke für Dein Tip, werde mich daran halten, habe schon in Web gesehen sieht dem __ Mammutblatt ja auch sehr ähnlich, hast Du noch einen Tip wo ich eine Gunnera tinctoria kaufen kann???

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. März 2005)

Hallo Andre,

bei folgendem Anbieter kannst Du folgende 3 Gunnera-Arten bestellen:

* defekter Link entfernt *

Gunnera manicata
Gunnera tinctoria
Gunnera magellanica


Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------

